# HIC's Flavor Notes: FA



## aktorsyl (28/4/17)

This might not exactly be "news", but I just came across it now.
HIC shared his FA flavour notes on the VU forums for free: http://www.hicsmixes.com/notes-etc.html
It's a 30-page doc with some pretty detailed notes. Might be handy. Just wish all his pairings were in there too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (28/4/17)

Asks for credit card number


----------



## aktorsyl (28/4/17)

Sprint said:


> Asks for credit card number


Didn't for me, I put price as 0 and clicked through to the download link (it emails you the link).


----------



## stevie g (28/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Didn't for me, I put price as 0 and clicked through to the download link (it emails you the link).


You're right, I was doing it wrong .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

